

Please help me identify this physical phenomenon [video] - idibidiart
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_MVQ-G_K74

======
cheeko1234
These are vapor trails and the shape is because they follow local airflow.
What’s happening is that the engine is changing the pressure/temperature in
such a way that the localized atmospheric humidity is equal to its dew point.
Basically the air has reached the maximum humidity and the water is
condensing. It’s also really cool to see, since normally it would be
invisible, but the angle of the sun makes it possible to see.

